# Southeast Garden Railroad Show



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Check out http://www.segrs.com/ for complete info on this new show set for May 1-2 (and tours 3rd). There will be clinics, a banquet, display layouts from several clubs, vendors, and Sunday self guided layout tours. It's kind of like a mini-convention. There are lots to do in the area, including Thomas the Tank Engine at the Tennesseee Valley Railroad about 30 minutes from the show (and a 2-8-0 to ride there too). Aquariums (Chattanooga and Atlanta), a new science museum (Cartersville), A western art museum, historic Civil War trains and battlefields, and amusment parks are all within 1 hour and a half of the show.Hope to see ALL Y'ALL THERE!


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

I asked my Dad along for the trip, I think we are gonna try to make Friday, no Banquet, but the show nonetheless! Unless something changes, I'll see Y'all there!

cale and clan


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 
Don't forget layout tours on Sunday! Why not come Saturday for show and stay over and do the tour on the way out of town?


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Ted funny the mention! 

Wife asked, why can't the girls go too, that is too far on the boys for a day trip....why not take the camper, stay the weekend?...we'll see!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cal not a camp grounds close by like at Perry. Later RJD


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 02/02/2009 10:45 AM
Cal not a camp grounds close by like at Perry. Later RJD

Yeah, found the KOA in Calhoun...we'll see...


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 02/02/2009 10:45 AM
Cal not a camp grounds close by like at Perry. Later RJD


Yeah, found the KOA in Calhoun?


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, RJ, and other RV'ers, 
KOA in Calhoun (15 minutes south of show) and at Battlefield Parkway (15 minutes north of show).


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Im come up with about 25 miles. later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, 20 minutes. Yes, it is farther than Perry, but so are MOST OTHER TRAIN SHOWS! Perry was an exception, and apparently a good one for you RV'ers. Hotels around the Dalton show are VERY nice! Facility is EXCELLENT! See y'all soon!


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

We'll be there Ted ^^

-Will


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Engineercub, 
See you SOON!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
It is just over 2 months until the Southeast Garden Railroad Show in Dalton, GA. The tickets to the banquet are selling, so send your order in today (with self addressed and stamped return envelope) We are getting some door prizes in, too. DON'T FORGET THE LAYOUT TOUR ON SUNDAY, MAY 3. DIRECTIONS AVAILABLE BY E-MAIL FROM THE WEB SITE ABOUT APRIL 15.The vendor list is growing and will be posted on the web site about 30 days before the show. If you have a favorite vendor, contact them and ask them to come; there is nothing like that personal contact. Get the latest news at www.segrs.com I'll be in Dalton and hope to see y'all there!


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ted,

Grant and I will definitely be there on Saturday. We usually come on Friday, but he has school so we will have to wait until Saturday. This will give me the opportunity to get the CFO to come so she can see what gets Grant and I so excited.

I do want to thank you and your folks for all the hard work you've done so far to make sure we have a quality LS show in this area. I know it will be a great show just as it has been for the last several years in Perry. We'll see you in May!!

Dan


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 
Thanks for the encouraging words. We do this because WE LOVE TRAINS! See you in a couple of months.


----------

